# A french S2 3B



## jean-phi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello, like i said on another topic, i'm french, i live in france, so sorry my english please








There is my Audi S2, 1992's car, 5 cylinders, 20valves, 220hp, Quattro.
Car is today 208 000km old.
Somes pictures and vids
































































60-160km/h on 3st gear
100-200km/h on 4th gear


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: A french S2 3B (jean-phi)*

lovely....just lovely


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: A french S2 3B (Mr.RS4)*

Nice car, but I'm not so keen on the color-matched wheels. It looks a little too "over the top" for my taste. I do like the color though.


----------

